# Une honte!



## bobbynountchak (13 Avril 2006)

Je m'insurge, je proteste!

Nos modérateurs ont-ils subi un entrainement spécial récemment?
Benjamin (ze rednec) donnerait-il des produits dopants à ses sbires en vert?
Tiens c'est marrant, "sbires en vert", je jurerais qu'il y a une contrepétrie là-dedans...
...
Ah non
...
Qu'est-ce que je disais?
Ah oui.

UNE HONTE!!!
A peine un fil poucrate est-il ouvert qu'il est aussitôt fermé!
L'exemple le plus récent... Trois minutes.
TROIS MINUTES!!!  (Même pas le temps de noter la conversation, PAF! fermée!)

Comment qu'on fait nous?
Hein?
Comment qu'on fait pour s'amuser un peu sur ce forum si on a même pus le temps de s'moquer, si on peut pus se gausser aux dépens des mecs qui ouvrent des threads pourris*?
...
Hein?

On va devoir aller jusque dans "vous êtes ici" pour trouver des sujets de Jojo?
C'est ça que vous voulez?
Tout à l'heure j'ai du fouiller partout pour en trouver un, je me suis paumé (passque moi, hein, à part le bar) je me suis retrouvé dans une pièce toute poussiéreuse avec des vieux macs partout et un modo bizarre avec un gros nez qui m'a fait suuuuuuper peur!

Tout ça pour pouvoir me moquer tranquillement, enfin c't'un monde! 

Je dis non, je dis stop, Backcat en vacances, ou alors il modère avec une main dans le dos, je sais pas moi, trouvez une solution!


Cher lecteur.
Si comme moi tu veux t'insurger, protester, viens brailler ici et indique toutes les super conversations injustement fermées, pour réclamer leur réouverture, juste le temps de rajouter une chouette connerie que t'a pas eu le temps de dire.

SINON ON BLOQUE LE SITE AVEC DES BARRICADES ET TOUT LE BORDEL ET ON FAIT LA GREVE!!!



*Dont je fais partie, la preuve sous vos yeux ébahis.


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

bon, on ferme ?


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, on ferme ?




       

j'ai eu le temps de noter la discussion !  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2006)

*Ah objection votre honneur*
Chaton qui ferme un sujet au premier post, je trouve ça très drôle.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> On va devoir aller jusque dans "vous êtes ici" pour trouver des sujets de Jojo?
> C'est ça que vous voulez?




*C'est qui*
ce LINK dont tout le monde parle ?




 
:rateau:


----------



## Fulvio (13 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est qui*
> ce LINK dont tout le monde parle ?
> 
> 
> ...



Un troll avec un nom d'elfe


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2006)

Même les elfes font caca, faut pas rêver ...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2006)




----------



## da capo (13 Avril 2006)

Pour tous ceux qui révaient de rencontrer SM... avant son bannissement


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



Le lapin! Le lapin!  Le lapin!  Le lapin!  Le lapin!  Le lapin!  Le lapin!  Le lapin!  Le lapin!  Le lapin!  Le lapin!  Le lapin!  Le lapin!  Le lapin!  :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Avril 2006)

Roooh...
Ils rigolent alors que j'évoque un vrai fléau.
Encore, là je dis pas, le chat a fait un effort, mais là?
Deux minutes... A peine d'en glisser une petite...
Non, moi je dis non...

Laissez nous nos jouets.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Avril 2006)

bizarre, en faisant "Google images" avec "Link" en recherche on trouve ça !!! et même ça !!!!   :affraid:  :rateau:  
l'est pas clair ce Link... :mouais: :sleep:


----------



## Nephou (13 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> SINON ON BLOQUE LE SITE AVEC DES BARRICADES ET TOUT LE BORDEL ET ON FAIT LA GREVE!!!




Cest peut-être pas une mauvaise idée


----------



## Nobody (13 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Roooh...
> Ils rigolent alors que j'évoque un vrai fléau.
> Encore, là je dis pas, le chat a fait un effort, mais là?
> Deux minutes... A peine d'en glisser une petite...
> ...



Le problème, c'est que ces jouets, ben ce sont les mêmes que ceux du chat. 
Et c'est bien connu: les chats ne jouent pas avec les objets de la même manière que nous.
...
Pi ses griffes sont plus puissantes que ta hache ébrêchée.


----------



## Lamar (13 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Roooh...
> Ils rigolent alors que j'évoque un vrai fléau.
> Encore, là je dis pas, le chat a fait un effort, mais là?
> Deux minutes... A peine d'en glisser une petite...
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec toi, je te soutiens dans ta juste lutte (en tout qu'initiateur du premier exemple que tu donnes).
En plus j'aime bien ton avatar


----------



## 222diablo222 (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, on ferme ?


B'en attend! on a pas encore


			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> pus se gausser aux dépens des mecs qui ouvrent des threads pourris




 

_Remarquez que je suis pas mal dans ce genre..._


----------



## jojoleretour (13 Avril 2006)

> On va devoir aller jusque dans "vous êtes ici" pour trouver des sujets de Jojo?



Je crois que oui


----------



## jpmiss (13 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que oui



C'est bon il est capturé. Vous pouvez couler ce thread dans le béton et le balancer dans le vieux port.


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2006)

ya pas de vieux ports à Amiens mais on peut toujours l'enfoncer dans la vase des hortillonnages du côté de Camon... GO GO GO !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon il est capturé. *Vous pouvez couler ce thread dans le béton* et le balancer dans le vieux port.




Pourquoi ? Tu trouve qu'il n'est pas assez lesté comme ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> B'en attend! on a pas encore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'avais jamais vu un thread à l'envers encore:afraid: :casse:  
désolée pour cette intrusion, je sors à pas de velours...j'faisais que passer par là j'ai vu la porte ouverte pour l'instant:hein:  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> j'avais jamais vu un thread à l'envers encore:afraid: :casse:
> désolée pour cette intrusion, je sors à pas de velours...j'faisais que passer par là j'ai vu la porte ouverte pour l'instant:hein:  :rose:




Y en a même eu un où on écrivait en blanc, technique reprise à l'occasion par certain(e)s habitué(e)s.


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Y en a même eu un où on écrivait en blanc, technique reprise à l'occasion par certain(e)s habitué(e)s.




plus personne ne fait ça !


----------



## 222diablo222 (14 Avril 2006)

D'ailleurs, Finn m'a dit de prendre un miroir: "ça fait le même effet"... mais non, dans un miroir les lettres elles mêmes sont retournées! pas sur le thread!
 
Bref retournons au sujet


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> plus personne ne fait ça !




Ah ? 
J'ai dû avoir la berlue alors ! :hein:


----------



## 222diablo222 (14 Avril 2006)

À partir du moment où tu découvres la balise "quote" tu ne le fais plus...

Enfin...tu comprendras, plus tard...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?
> J'ai dû avoir la berlue alors ! :hein:



bin moi aussi  :hein:


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2006)

un peu de kenny language pour corser le truc ?


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> À partir du moment où tu découvres la balise "quote" tu ne le fais plus...
> 
> Enfin...tu comprendras, plus tard... :rateau:



A qui tu dis ça ? 

Non ! 

Pas à moi ? :mouais:

Quand même ! :hein:

Si ? 


PS : Et le pomme a, tu connais ?


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> un peu de kenny language pour corser le truc ?





Mpmfmf Pmpmppppppppffm mppppp mmppmfmmmpppmmf ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Mpmfmf Pmpmppppppppffm mppppp mmppmfmmmpppmmf ?




un new language pour les mp?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> À partir du moment où tu découvres la balise "quote" tu ne le fais plus...
> 
> Enfin...tu comprendras, plus tard...



j'ai rien vu en tous cas 

tu peux m'expliquer ton truc?


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Tu trouve qu'il n'est pas assez lesté comme ça ?


T'es médisant parce que j'ai parlé de ton nez?
C'est ça? 


(Par contre je remarque au passage que j'ai ouvert une aire de jeux nocturne pour certains. Remerciez moi, ça ne va probablement pas durer. )


----------



## 222diablo222 (14 Avril 2006)

rehcuoc em siav ej !yako noB 




_Je connais même pomme+Q (et je vais me dépecher de m'en servir d'ailleurs, ça veut mieux pour tout le monde  )_


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Mpmfmf Pmpmppppppppffm mppppp mmppmfmmmpppmmf ?




Mpmfmf Pmpmppppppppffm fmpppffmffmp mmfppffmfpfffmp, çmmm pfmmmmpffmmmmfffmp mpm'mmmfmffmpmmmpppfmp pfmpmffmffmm mpmémmpmffpmfmpp !!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2006)

Rhâââ ma belle image a disparu


----------



## da capo (14 Avril 2006)

Ppffmfmff, mmfppfppmpfmpmfmffpfpfmfppfpppfmm fmfppp pfmmppfmf :
Zczszs Czczccccccccssz zccccc zzcczszzzccczzs zccszc zccccc CssCcsSzc13


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2006)

mais koik'c'est ce foutoir ?!.....


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2006)

Ouais.


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2006)

ça, c'est un beau cadeau du matin pour chaton


----------



## Nobody (14 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ça, c'est un beau cadeau du matin pour chaton




Cadeau du matin, chagrin.

Mais pour qui?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> T'es médisant parce que j'ai parlé de ton nez?
> C'est ça?



Dois-je te rappeler que contrairement à toi, je n'ai pas choisi une photo de moi comme avatar ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

Bandes de moules...

 

Et rassurez vous, je pars... 4 jours.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

Bobby, je ne comprends pas !

Toi le pinâcle des threads instructifs et constament modo-approuved, tu réclames de la chaîr fraîche à moquer ?

Tu écrases du haut de ton piedestal la foule grouillante et misérable qui n'a ni ta verve, ni ton éclectisme ?

Mais enfin, bobby, se moquer c'est mal !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bobby, je ne comprends pas !
> 
> Toi le pinâcle



T'as fait une faute, là, ça s'écrit P-I-N-A-I-L-L-E-U-R ! 



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> des threads instructifs et constament modo-approuved,



C'est clair, les modos adorent fermer des threads 



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> tu réclames de la chaîr fraîche à moquer ?
> 
> Tu écrases du haut de ton piedestal la foule grouillante et misérable qui n'a ni ta verve, ni ton éclectisme ?



Vu la hauteur du piédestal, la foule grouillante et misérable ne risque pas grand chose 



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Mais enfin, bobby, se moquer c'est mal !



Mais non


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non


Ah ben, si même les modos se moquent, maintenant...
pfffff
on peut même plus goguenarder les pustuleux rougeâtres maintenant !
Une honte ! (il avait raison, bobby, finalement)


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

C'est carrément à s'demander si ce n'sont pas les modos qui ont lancé bootcamp histoire de multiplier les threads pour s'entrainer à fermer. Si ça s'trouve, y'a un championnat du fermeur de posts ou un truc dans l'genre... 'fin un truc de geek quoi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bandes de moules...
> 
> 
> 
> Et rassurez vous, je pars... 4 jours.



File moi tes super-pouvoirs que je te dératise tout ça!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon il est capturé. Vous pouvez couler ce thread dans le béton et le balancer dans le vieux port.



Pas assez profond!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> File moi tes super-pouvoirs que je te dératise tout ça!


Dératiser des moules ??
fichtre !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2006)

Il sait aussi démouler ! Mais bon, la charte, tout çaaa ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> il avait raison, bobby, finalement



Mais bien sûr!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pas assez profond!



et surtout, déjà bien trop pollué...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> et surtout, déjà bien trop pollué...



Ça, c'est plutôt bien...


----------



## Dory (14 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est plutôt bien...




J'ai la nette impression que ça tire vers le fond non?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la nette impression que ça tire vers le fond non?



J'en veux à la terre entière aujourd'hui... Sauf toi... Ça m'a pris au réveil...


----------



## Dory (14 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'en veux à la terre entière aujourd'hui... Sauf toi... Ça m'a pris au réveil...



Les envies du matin ...surtout quand elles sont insatisfaites...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Les envies du matin ...surtout quand elles sont insatisfaites...




*Rhôôôô*
ça c'est vache !






:hein:


----------



## r0m1 (14 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Les envies du matin ...surtout quand elles sont insatisfaites...



Effectivement, elle est pas très sport sur ce coup là la filleule !!!


----------



## Dory (14 Avril 2006)

Vous n'avez rien compris...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'avez rien compris...



 tu parlais donc de la grosse commission ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tu parlais donc de la grosse commission ?



On avait déjà évoqué une histoire de démoulage ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

Doucement là-dedans.. Je ne suis pas encore parti !


----------



## meskh (14 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> On avait déjà évoqué une histoire de démoulage ...



Plouf  Plouf


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2006)

*PATOCH' !!* sont où les escarpins en béton ?!....  


			
				meskh a dit:
			
		

> Plouf  Plouf















			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la nette impression que ça tire vers le fond non?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'en veux à la terre entière aujourd'hui... Sauf toi... Ça m'a pris au réveil...



d'ailleurs, t'as pas bonne mine ce matin mon Patoch...   :love:


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, t'as pas bonne mine ce matin mon Patoch...   :love:




Et l'haleine qui va avec ? :sick:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, t'as pas bonne mine ce matin mon Patoch...   :love:



Aaaah, mon Vinc'... tu me comprends au quart de tour... Je la prendrai presque comme avatar  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah, mon Vinc'... tu me comprends au quart de tour... Je la prendrai presque comme avatar  :love:



c'est la tof de mon chef, y a un ©, mais je peux négocier si tu veux...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

Bon. En attendant, j'vous lèche. Ne donnez pas trop de boulot à mes collègues, hein ? 

A Mardi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon. En attendant, j'vous lèche. Ne donnez pas trop de boulot à mes collègues, hein ?
> 
> A Mardi.



Profite  oublie un peu cet endroit médiocre et vulgaire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est la tof de mon chef, y a un ©, mais je peux négocier si tu veux...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

>


 héhéhé....

J'ai BôOo regarder, je ne trouve pas la région d'origine de cette espéce...


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

On notera quand même que les grosses bestioles rouges se massent dans le nord ouest quand les ptites bestioles noires pululent sur la côte est...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

Target locked... Rodjeur... :style:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> ...à ce sujet je trouve que le post sur les description de tortures infligées aux animaux était un millésime !!!!...



Ha bon, il y a un fil relatif à la vie sexuelle de nos amis suisse ??  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

Machiavélique, non ?  

Les modos sont secs. Comme les soucis.

Bon. Ce coup-ci je suis vraiment presque parti.


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

Sinon avant t'partir, t'as pas une info sur la future sortie des nouveaux iBook ? On pourra installer bootcamp dessus ? Nan paske quand même...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Les modos sont secs. Comme les soucis.



Là où j'habitais avant, on disait "Sec comme les burnes à Taupin"... Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

> Sinon avant t'partir, t'as pas une info sur la future sortie des nouveaux iBook ? On pourra installer bootcamp dessus ? Nan paske quand même...


Oui. Bien sûr. Et pour être précis, orange, même


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Bien sûr. Et pour être précis, orange, même


Avec des pustules?


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Machiavélique, non ?
> 
> Les modos sont secs. Comme les soucis.
> 
> Bon. Ce coup-ci je suis vraiment presque parti.


T'inquiète tu peux y aller, je m'en occupe, je les gère.
Fondug retire les doigts d'ton nez!
Patoch' retire les mains d'ton slip!

...

Oah pitin j'le fais trop bien.


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète tu peux y aller, je m'en occupe, je les gère.
> Fondug retire les doigts d'ton nez!
> Patoch' retire les mains d'ton slip!


 
Pour Patochman je sais pas, mais en ce qui me concerne, ce n'était pas mon nez... Et ce n'étaient pas mes doigts non plus...


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon. En attendant, j'vous lèche. Ne donnez pas trop de boulot à mes collègues, hein ?
> 
> A Mardi.



Devinez qui est de permanence ???!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Devinez qui est de permanence ???!!!!



        :style: :bebe:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> "citation: Ce message a été supprimé par [MGZ] BackCat. Motif: Expliquer quoi ?"
> 
> mais, mais, mais ....
> J'adore!!!
> ...



leza, t'as perdu ça


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Devinez qui est de permanence ???!!!!


 
Ouf ! Nan paske l'aut'chat du ch'nord là, j'l'aime pô !

ah ? il est encore dans les parrages ?   
minouminouminou...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :style: :bebe:


FAYOT !!! J't'ai vu 



Bon. La relève est là


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ouf ! Nan paske l'aut'chat du ch'nord là, j'l'aime pô !
> 
> ah ? il est encore dans les parrages ?
> minouminouminou...



Parfait : si tu n'aimes pas le chat, je prends les paris que tu vas me detester !

J'ai la puissance de feu d'un croiseur, le clic modèle Verdun 1916 et le ban dont le crochet de sécurité n'est jamais enclenché. Une plume et ca part, la détente soyeuse mais ferme !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> bon j'espère qu'Amok est un peu plus compréhensif ...


                       .... :rose: Mêrde, mon froc...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Avril 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> bah tiens c'est marrant il n'a pas encore effacé mon message ... très généreux MÔSieur backcat !!!
> bon j'espère qu'Amok est un peu plus compréhensif ...
> bon le post que j'avais envoyé tout à l'heure parlait donc du fait que les nioubies sont traités en somme d'*envoyeur-de-messages-bêtes-qui-servent-à-rien* alors que le constat que j'ai fait en tant que newbie serait plutôt que les accro à macgé et autres membres confirmés sont quand même assez avancés sur la question ...
> serait ce du favoritisme ou des "barrières à l'entrée" économiquement parlant???



Pas que les nioubies.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une plume et ca part, la détente soyeuse mais ferme !



Un courant d'air et c'est le bâton dans le tergal, pendant qu'on y est...


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> .... :rose: Mêrde, mon froc...



Oui, hein ? C'est mignon lorsque ca a 20 posts ! C'est dommage, ca ne devrait pas grandir !


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un courant d'air et c'est le bâton dans le tergal, pendant qu'on y est...


Oh, pour ca, pas besoin de consulter la météo !


Par contre, pour le Tergal, on oublie. 

Bon, où est l'initiateur de ce fil pitoyable ? J'ai deux ou trois trucs a lui sussurer avant qu'il ne plonge dans la basse-fosse....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un courant d'air et c'est le bâton dans le tergal, pendant qu'on y est...


 j'y voyais plus une notion de précocité...


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> j'y voyais plus une notion de précocité...


 
Moi aussi. D'ailleurs, pensez à prendre une couleur sombre, paske des tâches sur le tergal, ça l'a fout mal...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Avril 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> seconde question ... c'est quoi les critères de recrutement chez les modos????
> nombre d'années de prison?
> nombre de bavures policières?
> nombre d'incinérations réussies?
> ...


C'est ici pour ces questions.


----------



## macelene (14 Avril 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> seconde question ... c'est quoi les critères de recrutement chez les modos????
> nombre d'années de prison?
> nombre de bavures policières?
> nombre d'incinérations réussies?
> ...




Mais d'où sort-il...   il ne doit pas encore avoir lu la charte... :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2006)

Est-ce un rêve ou crois-je deceller dans les deux posts des nioubs des vannes à l'encontre des modérateurs ? :mouais:


----------



## leza007 (14 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce un rêve ou crois-je deceller dans les deux posts des nioubs des vannes à l'encontre des modérateurs ? :mouais:


ouh là ... loin de moi l'idée d'endosser le rôlme lamentable d'outrageur de modo ...  
ce n'était qu'une sorte de jeu de langage ...
la jeunesse vous savez bien  ...
on se laisse emporter sans trop faire attention ... 
je retire donc... mes excuses très chers ...
l'on ne m'y prendra plus


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> ouh là ... loin de moi l'idée d'endosser le rôlme lamentable d'outrageur de modo ...
> ce n'était qu'une sorte de jeu de langage ...
> la jeunesse vous savez bien  ...
> on se laisse emporter sans trop faire attention ...
> ...



OK. 100 lignes de "les modos sont de droit divin, ils font ce qu'il leur plait", avec une couleur différente par lettre, manuscrit, il va sans dire.

Par MP avant ce soir 18:30.


----------



## leza007 (14 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> OK. 100 lignes de "les modos sont de droit divin, ils font ce qu'il leur plait", avec une couleur différente par lettre, manuscrit, il va sans dire.
> 
> Par MP avant ce soir 18:30.


manuscrit par MP???? mais comment je fais pour faire rentrer les feuilles dans le mac???


----------



## Dory (14 Avril 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> manuscrit par MP???? mais comment je fais pour faire rentrer les feuilles dans le mac???



Tu les scannes et tu envoies le tout par MP ...


----------



## leza007 (14 Avril 2006)

quelqu'un pourrait me passer un bic rouge si'ou'plaît??? 
faudrait que je m'y mette parce que si ces messieurs continuent d'effacer mes messages je ne quitterais jamais le statut pas très glorieux de nouveau membre ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un pourrait me passer un bic rouge si'ou'plaît???
> faudrait que je m'y mette parce que si ces messieurs continuent d'effacer mes messages je ne quitterais jamais le statut pas très glorieux de nouveau membre ...



Pas rouge le Bic c'est réservé (il faut tout lui dire ) Le vert aussi d'ailleurs, du coup ça limiterait les possibilités de te plier à l'exercice, si la science du Bic n'avait pas fait des progrés fulgurants en matière de couleur comme de senteur. Pour ce qui est de l'effacement rien ne dit que laissés en l'état tes posts te feraient changer de statut. Le bleu de méthylène est tenace.


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Devinez qui est de permanence ???!!!!




Mackie ?!! 


    (private-joke)



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la puissance de feu d'un croiseur, le clic modèle Verdun 1916 et le ban dont le crochet de sécurité n'est jamais enclenché. Une plume et ca part, la détente soyeuse mais ferme !



Perso, je préfère la Grosse Bertha, Somme 1916 mais tu vas encore dire que je suis chauvin !    du coup, j'applique la technique pilonage intensif des lignes découvertes, méthode allemande brévetée à Beaumont-Hamel pendant l'été 1916... 

j'ai vu mon poto Patoch' alors j'suis v'nu !


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2006)

toujours à parler de gros engins !!....


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> toujours à parler de gros engins !!....




et encore, Bengilli n'est pas là...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2006)

Moi j'en ai une moyenne, mais elle marche plutôt pas mal


----------



## jojoleretour (14 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ai une moyenne, mais elle marche plutôt pas mal




Ceux qui en parlent le plus en font le moins


----------



## leza007 (14 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui en parlent le plus en font le moins


et en ont le moins  ...
enfin...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2006)

Tiens, deux nioubes à la crème 



			
				leza007 a dit:
			
		

> et en ont le moins  ...
> enfin...


Enfin quoi ?


----------



## katelijn (14 Avril 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> et en ont le moins  ...
> enfin...



Tu peux expliquer  pour la "conclusión?


----------



## leza007 (14 Avril 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> enfin...


 enfin ... je dis ça .. mais j'apprends rien à personne 
(je suis sous une menace de tonsure et le nombre de messages que j&#8217;aimais et qui ont été sus-primés en est la preuve... donc je _retiens la nuit pour qu&#8217;elle soit plus longue_ )


_bisous by Nephou_


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> enfin ... je dis ça .. mais j'apprends rien à personne
> (je suis sous une menace de censure et le nombre de messages que j'ai émis et qui ont été supprimés en est la preuve... donc je retiens certains arguments qui pourraient peut être déplaire à nos chers modos!!!:rose: )


Désolé que tu te sentes comme une victime ici. C'est la faute des autres.

Mais ça se soigne.


----------



## leza007 (14 Avril 2006)

il te reste pas un peu de moquette pour me remonter le moral ??? 
euh c'est permis de demander ça ??:rose:


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> je suis sous une menace de censure




ça devient saoulant là...

pas mieux que SM, je me demande pourquoi il est pas encore modo lui...


----------



## leza007 (14 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça devient saoulant là...


mais j'assure que c'est juste pour rigoler !!!
ok fini on remballe :sleep:  dodo!!


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2006)

leza007 a dit:
			
		

> je suis sous une menace de censure





			
				leza007 a dit:
			
		

> mais j'assure que c'est juste pour rigoler !!!


arrêtes toi !! tu t'enlise, tes bottes se remplissent au fur et à mesure de tes posts !!.....  
on dirait une mouche dans un bocal, plus t'essaie d'argumenter plus tu te cognes sur les parois..... :mouais: 
 

mets ça sous ton oreiller, laisse ton clavier refroidir et reviens plus tard !!.....


----------



## leza007 (14 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> arrêtes toi !! tu t'enlise, tes bottes se remplissent au fur et à mesure de tes posts !!.....
> on dirait une mouche dans un bocal, plus t'essaie d'argumenter plus tu te cognes sur les parois..... :mouais:
> 
> 
> mets ça sous ton oreiller, laisse ton clavier refroidir et reviens plus tard !!.....


c'est exactement ce que je vais faire!! merci du conseil!!!
je vais jouer le mort un jour ou deux au fond du bocal voir ce qui se passe!! adios!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2006)

Rhôô mais te fâche pas ! c'est la faute des autres !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2006)

*Tous ces messages de Leza d'un coup*
ben ça va lui faire du travail à notre cens... à chaton


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2006)

Ah, vous les morbaks !! 

:rateau:

(tiens ?! pas de "chose" orange ce soir ?! )..... :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (15 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça devient saoulant là...
> 
> pas mieux que SM, je me demande pourquoi il est pas encore modo lui...



Tu est sûr de ce que tu as lu ? Relis bien le message 114 


  

_jamais deux sans trois il faut aussi qu'il en prenne pour mon grade, rhô vraiement les modos c'est la chienlit


  
_


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tu est sûr de ce que tu as lu ? Relis bien le message 114
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu dis ça mais sans eux que deviendraient tes "bisous by Nephou", et puis il a le mérite de l'avoir fait exprès. Ce n'est pas tous les jours qu'on vous offre de petits posts jouets rien que pour vous.


----------



## La mouette (15 Avril 2006)

C'est encore ouvert ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2006)

oui, on assiste impuissant à un affrontement dantesque Mais chut, laissons les...


----------



## La mouette (15 Avril 2006)

ça me rappelle un peu le Seigneur des Anneaux... les troll, les Elfes et les autres....


----------



## Amok (15 Avril 2006)

Bon, bah voilà. Qui s'y colle pour ouvrir un sujet intéressant, histoire de changer ?

_Morsures by l'Amok._


----------

